# AMD Kills ATI Brand, Future Products to Feature Brand Change



## btarunr (Aug 30, 2010)

This had to happen eventually, and it did just happen: AMD has dissolved the ATI brand completely, and consolidated ATI brands, such as Radeon and FirePro under the AMD main brand. Under the new branding scheme, new graphics products AMD launches (such as the upcoming Radeon HD 6000 series), will do away with "ATI" completely from the logo, marketing material, and so on, and the market will, as it already has been doing since the AMD-ATI merger, albeit informally, refer to Radeon/FirePro products as "AMD Radeon" and "AMD FirePro". 

AMD explains its move as an "evolution of the AMD brand portfolio", saying that consolidation of ATI-branded products under the main brand results in reduced marketing overhead. It claims to have surveyed several thousand discrete graphics-aware users in in the U.S., U.K., Germany, China, Japan, Brazil, and Russia. The survey revealed that when made aware of ATI-AMD merger, AMD preference triples; AMD brand is stronger than ATI (against graphics competitors); and that people see Radeon and FirePro product names more conspicuous than ATI, indicating a "permission" to consolidate ATI into AMD. The survey was conducted entirely by AMD.



 




The company also claimed that this is the perfect time AMD could possibly consolidate ATI brand, because Radeon products are experiencing good sales, and there's high market penetration of AMD's graphics products. Finally, AMD revealed the new brand logos that are nearly identical to the present ATI logos, of course, minus the revered "ATI". 





Looking ahead in the future, AMD expects its Vision branding strategy to cover a wide range of PC processor products, making it easy for consumers to choose a PC. Individual processors still carry their own logos, while Vision serves as a blanket logo to describe what the PC is capable of. AMD made it clear that existing Radeon HD 5000 series product (including the Radeon HD 5000 which are being manufactured or will be manufactured), are not affected by this change. 

The transition will take place gradually. While current products aren't affected, with future product-lines (starting with Radeon HD 6000 series, and next-generation FirePro). Partners can choose between two kinds of logos (shown in the first image above), one which is more recognizable with the AMD corporate logo embedded, and one without. 





Did you like this move? We're sure a lot of you enthusiasts are going to be very vocal about this move. Either comment in the discussion below, or pick an option on our frontpage poll.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2010)

I actually find this to be a sad day. 

*plays taps*


----------



## Phxprovost (Aug 30, 2010)

good


----------



## Wyverex (Aug 30, 2010)

I couldn't care less about the brand, it's the product quality and performance that matters. But I do believe there will be confused customers out there.


----------



## naram-sin (Aug 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I actually find this to be a sad day.
> 
> *plays taps*



Me to. First of all, ATI was, like, gonna live forever... Second: I don't think this will come to be a very successful move. Imagine future laptops with both, Intel and AMD logos... I don't think Intel's gonna like this...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

R.I.P

"finds a bottle of scotch"


----------



## btarunr (Aug 30, 2010)

New Frontpage poll. Gogo vote.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 30, 2010)

Good that Intel won't like it. 

I don't care for the name change either but what does bother me is that ATI was a much "cooler" name (IMO). I like the sound of ATI much more than I do AMD but


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Aug 30, 2010)

Sad day, but it was bound to happen. The 9800pro agp I had OC'd like there was no tomorrow. Until I switched to pci-e. Though I could see how Intel might not be too happy seeing both their sticker and an AMD sticker on the same lappy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Atom_Anti (Aug 30, 2010)

Good timing to change the names, I am actually totally agree with AMD. ATI is not ATI since 2006, these graphics are AMD products, so why should they sell with different brand names?
I also like the logo with the AMD corporate logo embedded. The one without is not as good, but probably for Intel systems.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the transition is OK. Confusion will be very short-term. To think that this is a bad move on the long-term is a little neophobic.


----------



## 983264 (Aug 30, 2010)

It's a dark Day for ATi User's...


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL at the pics!  ^5 

I do personally feel it was long overdue, I for months have already been calling ATi cards AMD cards, and thought the enthusiast and tech savvy community would've experienced the same.

Sure its sad, but ATi was a dying brand prior to the merger they were just going down and down and further down hill.

I find it conspicuous that AMD have only done this once their graphics hardware is at the top, but I guess that this move is partly due to confidence in their own product.

What surprises me is how it took them years to dissolve the branding altogether, if both companies were greatly successful at the time of the merger years ago, I think this would have happened far far sooner, and there would be less 'butt hurt' about the dissipation of the ATi branding.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't think the move add value to AMD in any way. What is driving this is some vested interest in some department/external marketing company/consultancy that will get a lot of DOLLAR due to the changes.

The industry *IS SEGMENTED* between CPU and GPU technology and separated in how build and purchase decisions are made.  It has been for many years and will continue to be.  It's like Jaguar being bought by Ford and calling it a Ford. Or Ferrari being bought by Fiat and calling it a Fiat. It doesnt help anyone.

AMD really need to think out of the box. If ATI is so successful in the consumer space, perhaps they should have used AMD for enterprise computing and ATI-PROCESSORS for consumer. ie. use ATI for CPUs also. Now that would have been smart.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 30, 2010)

Still be the same on the inside. Just a little different on the outside .


----------



## Play3r (Aug 30, 2010)

R.I.P ATI.:shadedshu


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 30, 2010)

thats not too bad... i guess


----------



## zAAm (Aug 30, 2010)

Except for the fact that my Intel CPU is now going to try to murder my newly labeled AMD graphics card at every turn, this isn't so bad


----------



## naram-sin (Aug 30, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> I don't think the move add value to AMD in any way. What is driving this is some vested interest in some department/external marketing company/consultancy that will get a lot of DOLLAR due to the changes.
> 
> The industry *IS SEGMENTED* between CPU and GPU technology and separated in how build and purchase decisions are made.  It has been for many years and will continue to be.  It's like Jaguar being bought by Ford and calling it a Ford. Or Ferrari being bought by Fiat and calling it a Fiat. It doesn't help anyone.
> 
> AMD really need to think out of the box. If ATI is so successful in the consumer space, perhaps they should have used AMD for enterprise computing and ATI-PROCESSORS for consumer. ie. use ATI for CPUs also. Now that would have been smart.



That last one is a pretty good idea. And I like the comparison with car manufacturers, it seemed in place, but... Fiat DOES own Ferrari. And despite that, it still is and always will be Ferrari.

There is a heavy load of tradition in both of these matters, so I am pretty surprised that they decided to go down this road. I hope they are aware that they are giving up possible future card to play should they ever decide to sell this division. I think it would sell much better with ATI brand over it...


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 30, 2010)

Although the merger began with a bit of a hiccup, I'm pretty happy that AMD has guided ATI's market share to dominate over nVidia, hence, although its sad to see ATI go it makes quite a lot of sense for AMD to do this. 

Firstly, in terms of PR there will be a lot of average joes who will be wondering why his friend's AMD 5750 can play crysis whilst his G35 dies. (Yes I mentioned crysis). I can only see something positive come out of this.

Good timing anyways since they've bagged most of the market share. 90% of my friends have got AMD hardware lately anyway (and some aren't tech heads).


----------



## lism (Aug 30, 2010)

This will ensure some extra marketing bound with Intel chipsets and AMD graphics.


----------



## amschip (Aug 30, 2010)

I think it's sad too. Although i would like them to retain "A" letter from ati logo in radeon name as a tribute to what ATI was. Otherwise it will be completely forgotten in few years.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I think the transition is OK. Confusion will be very short-term. To think that this is a bad move on the long-term is a little neophobic.



Neophobic? I had to look that shit up! Damn your proper education!


----------



## theubersmurf (Aug 30, 2010)

Ow.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2010)

Idiots.


----------



## Kaleid (Aug 30, 2010)

They should have done this a long time ago. Build up the AMD brand.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 30, 2010)

big fail


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 30, 2010)

Holy crap...
I thought the thread I read yesterday was going to stay as a rumor and not actually happen...
Although the idea behind this is valid and very understandable, I'm going to miss the ATi badge on the packaging. I still refer to Radeons as ATi, not AMD...

W1zzard, will you change the logo for Radeons accordingly on GPU-Z or will you leave the current ATi logo as a tribute (or any other reason)?

Anyway, now I've got some...stuff to do...bye

*Rushes to eBay in search of the remaining ATi nerd stickers/badges for future profit*


----------



## wolf (Aug 30, 2010)

Hats off gentlemen


----------



## Roph (Aug 30, 2010)

amschip said:


> I think it's sad too. Although i would like them to retain "A" letter from ati logo in radeon name as a tribute to what ATI was. Otherwise it will be completely forgotten in few years.
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/6709/22543872.jpg



Now that is neat. Good idea 

But at the end of the day, it's still the same product inside. At least the logo looks almost identical and they're retaining the red. I would have hated to see green radeon labels


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 30, 2010)

well we all knew this was coming so its no surprise, now as long as they stick with the same basic logo its cool, but if they start going with standard amd green it's really gonna confuse the crap out of your average joe consumer.


----------



## Munki (Aug 30, 2010)

Let the mayhem begin. Poor Best Buy employees are going to be harassed by elderly people and their questions..............worse than normal. Although, I am kind of excited and sad at the same time, damn these bittersweet moments.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 30, 2010)

No bother, hardware is still the same right?

Care amount =  -12


----------



## Rexter (Aug 30, 2010)

A sad day... Well, time to gather all my ATi products and store them in a safe place. Might be worth money sometime now.


----------



## naoan (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder if they will change the Catalyst icon also...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 30, 2010)

jackwaggots


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 30, 2010)

IMO the Radeon moniker is what ppl relate to ATI/AMD cards.  The color scheme on the logos are pretty much same as before and most ppl I know go by the board partners name... i.e. Sapphire, XFX, etc.


----------



## amschip (Aug 30, 2010)

I seriously wonder why people consider it a bad move.
For us enthusiasts it doesn't really matter as sticker doesn't tell us much anyway. It's a written system specs that we are looking for. Sellers also won't be confused as well as they also follow written system specs.
As for regular joe no matter how many stickers you will put they wouldn't see a difference anyway (apart from less clutter on a chasis which is good)! My friend recently bought a laptop and she didn't even know she has ATI card until i told her so!
Consider this - do you buy a system for stickers or for a content? This is not pimp my ride but a serious consideration of power to price ratio only  
When a regular joe again is looking at all those stickers he still has to ask for assistance and i can bet my ass that he will not go for a system with more stickers on it as the only reason


----------



## v12dock (Aug 30, 2010)

Meh, I don't think people will really care, but this is funny

Just yesterday I was talking about this....

Anywho I know someone who hates AMD and Nvidia whatever will they do.....


----------



## Munki (Aug 30, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Meh, I don't think people will really care, but this is funny
> 
> Just yesterday I was talking about this....
> 
> Anywho I know someone who hates AMD and Nvidia whatever will they do.....




Buy a typewriter


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 30, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Meh, I don't think people will really care, but this is funny
> 
> Just yesterday I was talking about this....
> 
> Anywho I know someone who hates AMD and Nvidia whatever will they do.....




Well considering ATI have been AMD since 06 I imagine he won't be fussed


----------



## Melvis (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep all ya ATI cards, they just became classics, part of History and might be worth something in the future?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is too bad.  Although I guess it is a good PR move to make AMD seem bigger.  Now when you buy a laptop, you can have an Intel processor and an AMD GFX sticker.  Very clever as AMD will become more well known.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 30, 2010)

Who wants to get a company to make us some ATI graphics logos?

Really I could care less as long as the performance and price are right. I'm just glad they didn't go with green.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

and here we have the latest AMD card........and its.....GREEN  its a Nvidia undercover card


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 30, 2010)

hey i was part of that survey but i said i like ATI and get rid of Radeon not the other way.  ohwell its going to be the same product so i don't care


----------



## Kreij (Aug 30, 2010)

AMD should have done this from day one to show a full commitment to the GC line.

When they bought ATI they said they had no intentions of changing the name. The obvious reason being that if ATI went down the dumper it would not damage the AMD brand.
Now that they are doing well they have no problem rebranding. Seems a little duplicitous

However, it's their money and they can do what they want. 
As long as the cards continue to rock I don't care what they call them.

Just my $1.37 ( <-- that's 2 cents adjusted for inflation)


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 30, 2010)

also waiting for Newegg to update the change Computer Hardware,Video Cards & Video Devices,Desk...


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm throwing one out there!!!


RIP
TEAMATi


----------



## sunil (Aug 30, 2010)

They aren't dropping the Radeon GPU's, just the ATI name on them.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 30, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> also waiting for Newegg to update the change Computer Hardware,Video Cards & Video Devices,Desk...



It would only take effect later this year, during the 6000 series. For now they're still ATi (the 5000 series).


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I feel like the last scene in Toy Story-3. Andy's going to college.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Aug 30, 2010)

Seems like this is designed to help AMD cpu sales.

Maybe they are hoping some of their gpu success rubs off?


----------



## erocker (Aug 30, 2010)

This doesn't seem to be helping AMD stock today.  They need new CPU's fast.


----------



## bear jesus (Aug 30, 2010)

amschip said:


> I think it's sad too. Although i would like them to retain "A" letter from ati logo in radeon name as a tribute to what ATI was. Otherwise it will be completely forgotten in few years.
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/6709/22543872.jpg



I admit out of all the new logo's that is definatly my fav one.... shame its not the one amd chose


----------



## crow1001 (Aug 30, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> This is too bad.  Although I guess it is a good PR move to make AMD seem bigger.  Now when you buy a laptop, you can have an Intel processor and an AMD GFX sticker.  Very clever as AMD will become more well known.



Not true, Intel have their ways and they don't want that little CPU maker AMD next to their logo, so any OEM rigs with Intel guts and an AMD GFX card will not display the AMD logo, it just says Radeon, big fail by AMD, they gain no more publicity yet kill of a massive GFX brand established 25 years ago. 



http://www.anandtech.com/

OEM logo









And on hardware next to Intel logo


----------



## a_ump (Aug 30, 2010)

so according to those graphs, AMD has gained a crapload of marketshare. its split bout even now between it n nvidia correct.


----------



## D4S4 (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, when i go to my local computer store to order me my shiny new radeon 6xxx, i bet my ass that i'll say: one ati radeon 6xxx, please! and the guy behind the counter will go WTF dude... :shadedshu

anyhow, i shall always remember my ati radeon 9600pro that fell honourably to my overclocking tortures and my current X1800gto is still faithfully ticking @ 675/1350mhz since 2006. (it can even pull off 700/1400mhz, which is a pretty damn high oc for the said card if you ask me!)

ATi 4evah!!!1!


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 30, 2010)

Meh.  Three little letters don't make any difference to me.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 30, 2010)

Those in the know will see no difference but those who don't will ask for ATI - not see them and then purchase NVidia because they think ATI is no longer available. Talking about shooting yourself in the foot!


----------



## NC37 (Aug 30, 2010)

Totally wasn't necessary. Don't know anyone that would have mixed up APUs with ATI. The CPU side has always been linked with AMD while GPU to ATI. The new APUs would have been seen as an AMD part regardless. Using the ATI name in marketing likely would have helped sales for those too since its got a stronger like factor than AMD.


----------



## OneCool (Aug 30, 2010)

Farewell ATI!

You will be missed 


The end of an era...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2010)

Isn't it going to cost a shit load of cash re-naming there gpu's?

Any way I welcome the change


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> IMO the Radeon moniker is what ppl relate to ATI/AMD cards.  The color scheme on the logos are pretty much same as before and most ppl I know go by the board partners name... i.e. Sapphire, XFX, etc.



I disagree. Nobody I know refers to them as Radeon or by partner name. They refer to them as ATi (insert model number here).

That said, I don't think it will make much difference in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 30, 2010)

Now here's a good read, something AMD should highly listen too. There will be a lot of I Told You So AMD after the ATI brand is no more.




> Ramifications of ATI Brand Drop
> But there are more issues than just the value of the brand for the particular market. For many years Intel used ATI Radeon graphics boards for public performance measurements, in addition, the large chipmaker helped to advertize Intel- and ATI-based personal computers. In fact, ATI was invited to Intel Developer Forums even after it was acquired by AMD. Will the world's largest chipmaker in some ways help to promote personal computers with "AMD Radeon", thus helping its arch-enemy to gain brand recognition? Will it invite AMD to take part of IDF? At present ATI commands 51.1% of discrete GPU market and 24.5% of all graphics adapters market, thus, ATI Radeon boards are installed into Intel-based systems and GPG's market performance is not limited to market share of AMD platforms. If ATI logo is dropped in favour of AMD's, so will likely market share of the graphics division.
> 
> It should be noted that with the dawn of the accelerated processing unit (APU) era it would make sense for AMD to sell them under one single trademark since AMD Fusion 2000 with ATI Radeon HD 5610 graphics core does not sound easy for average consumers. Still, when selling chipsets AMD barely notes the class of the integrated graphics core and it hardly will in the Fusion era.
> ...




LINK:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/video/display/20100824064709_AMD_s_Rumoured_Rejection_of_ATI_Brand_May_Be_the_Worst_Branding_Decision_by_the_Company.html


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 30, 2010)

You Heard it here first  (Dan Rathers asks 20mmrain for News Advice) J/K I am just happy I found a story first this time and my thread didn't get closed down LMAO!

***Edit***
Never mind Sigh It was closed now. It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Super XP (Aug 30, 2010)

*Join the Stay Alive Campaign for ATI*


----------



## erocker (Aug 30, 2010)

Super XP said:


> *Join the Stay Alive Campaign for ATI*



Seriously.. Why?


----------



## MadCatMk2 (Aug 30, 2010)

I can see a lot of people being confused by this in the near future. Most people who are not into these things, not only are not aware of AMD buying ATi, but are just now realizing that ATi cards are just as / better than what Nvidia has to offer.

If one thing bugs me though it's that I won't see the name "Athlon" again from what I can tell. I can't forgive this to AMD.

"Vision" sounds like something Microsoft(R)(TM) would make.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 30, 2010)

I would , if there's more people , im in !!!

That's not becase of a hope of getting it back , but that's the least we can do for celebrating demise.



btw:


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 31, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> I don't think the move add value to AMD in any way. What is driving this is some vested interest in some department/external marketing company/consultancy that will get a lot of DOLLAR due to the changes.
> 
> The industry *IS SEGMENTED* between CPU and GPU technology and separated in how build and purchase decisions are made.  It has been for many years and will continue to be.  It's like Jaguar being bought by Ford and calling it a Ford. Or Ferrari being bought by Fiat and calling it a Fiat. It doesnt help anyone.
> 
> AMD really need to think out of the box. If ATI is so successful in the consumer space, perhaps they should have used AMD for enterprise computing and ATI-PROCESSORS for consumer. ie. use ATI for CPUs also. Now that would have been smart.



You could also say like calling it FIAT but it is owned by Ford..........SO if we named changed Ferrari it would go under Ford brand not FIAT that is what Henry Jr bought FIAT for.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 31, 2010)

MadCatMk2 said:


> I can see a lot of people being confused by this in the near future. Most people who are not into these things, not only are not aware of AMD buying ATi, but are just now realizing that ATi cards are just as / better than what Nvidia has to offer.
> 
> If one thing bugs me though it's that I won't see the name "Athlon" again from what I can tell. I can't forgive this to AMD.
> 
> "Vision" sounds like something Microsoft(R)(TM) would make.



If they can`t read the logo on the XFX card by the pci-e fingers then well.......They have had AMD on the cards this whole time look here (srry if i get in trouble for the pic )http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/images/xfx5870.jpg


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 31, 2010)

naram-sin said:


> Me to. First of all, ATI was, like, gonna live forever... Second: I don't think this will come to be a very successful move. Imagine future laptops with both, Intel and AMD logos... I don't think Intel's gonna like this...



They are keeping the Radeon name so it wil have the new Radeon sticker .


----------



## Super XP (Aug 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> Seriously.. Why?


I'm just playing around, though you have to admit the ATI logo does look cool


----------



## pjladyfox (Aug 31, 2010)

At least they didn't do what NVIDIA did with 3DFX brand by walking it out behind the barn, putting a bullet into the back of it's head before it figured out what was happening, chopping the body up into little pieces, and burying each piece in an unmarked grave somewhere in Santa Clara under the foundation of their new building where they hope nobody will find it or remember.

I personally would have preferred myself that they kept things as they were. Who gives a rats butt if some marketing monkey thought it was a good idea to change things? I'm getting tired of the entire "if marketing says it's a good idea.." mindset nowadays. Did it ever occur to someone that sometimes things DO NOT need to be changed just because they are old or some tweeners they packed into a room with a one-way mirror liked it?

Myself, a Radeon video card will ALWAYS be ATI and if some AMD marketing guy does not like it he can bite me.

*salutes the coffin draped with a flag showing the ATI logo, the honor guard shouldering their DX10 rifles giving a 21-gun salute, as it is put into the ground to the sound of Taps with not a dry eye to be found…*

ATI Radeon 
2000 to 2010
Rest In Peace but you will never be forgotten


----------



## erocker (Aug 31, 2010)

Super XP said:


> I'm just playing around, though you have to admit the ATI logo does look cool



Yeah, though I actually like the new logo. I'm just happy they stuck with red instead of going to AMD green.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yeah, though I actually like the new logo. I'm just happy they stuck with red instead of going to AMD green.


+1 on that E 

Green.... Ewww


----------



## Easo (Aug 31, 2010)

MM, not going to realy like it.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 31, 2010)

This has been coming for years, and I find it a little disturbing that people are actually surprised by it.

Big company buys the smaller one when they're struggling and tries to turn a profit.  If successful, but company absorbs the smaller company and continues on it's merry way.  The same thing would happen to nVidia, did happen to 3DFX, Lincoln, Mercury, Hudson, Nash, Oldsmobile and countless other corporations.

WCW for those nerds that watched that back in the day suffered the same exact fate.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 31, 2010)

Boycot them!


----------



## Super XP (Aug 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yeah, though I actually like the new logo. I'm just happy they stuck with red instead of going to AMD green.


You know what the problem is by removing the ATI logo? AMD had a better chance marketing the strong name used my many companies. People looked at ATI as Quality. AMD should have made ATI a division of AMD instead of trashing the name. 

I can imagine Intel using ATI graphics which they currently do, but can you imagine them using Radeon with that AMD logo on them? NO. AMD scrapping ATI is like taking away a massive marketing muscle and a well known name that people acquaint as Pure Quality & Performance.

But on the other hand, Thank goodness they didn’t call them AMD Radeon, just does not sound right. I can get used to Radeon Graphics though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 31, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> This has been coming for years, and I find it a little disturbing that people are actually surprised by it.
> 
> Big company buys the smaller one when they're struggling and tries to turn a profit.  If successful, but company absorbs the smaller company and continues on it's merry way.  The same thing would happen to nVidia, did happen to 3DFX, Lincoln, Mercury, Hudson, Nash, Oldsmobile and countless other corporations.
> 
> WCW for those nerds that watched that back in the day suffered the same exact fate.



The Nature Boy Ric Flair will never be tamed! WHOOOOOO!


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 31, 2010)

R.I.P. ATi. we''ll miss you.............


----------



## DaJMasta (Aug 31, 2010)

Ahahahahahahahaha!



The laptops with the radeon/firepro branding and the core i7 logos!





Ahahahahahahaha they know they need to get their mobile processor product line in gear!


----------



## xtremesv (Aug 31, 2010)

I will always remember my first ATi card, the Radeon 9600.

So long ATi


----------



## enaher (Aug 31, 2010)

I actually think it's a smart move 99% o people have little to no knowledge of hardware they're PR victims and follow trends now when they see a Intel + AMD logo on a PC, they will relate them both and latter on just look at the AMD logo, and assume Intel has some relation to it dispite the logo no being there. Sounds stupid but average people fall for these type of things most people think Centrino is some kind of uber proccesor for laptops not a platform.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 31, 2010)

The biggest loss was Ruby, lol. This doesn't affect me in either way and I don't think it will hurt AMD either. This was going to happen and it's no biggy. Sheesh.


----------



## nt300 (Aug 31, 2010)

Super XP said:


> You know what the problem is by removing the ATI logo? AMD had a better chance marketing the strong name used my many companies. People looked at ATI as Quality. AMD should have made ATI a division of AMD instead of trashing the name.
> 
> I can imagine Intel using ATI graphics which they currently do, but can you imagine them using Radeon with that AMD logo on them? NO. AMD scrapping ATI is like taking away a massive marketing muscle and a well known name that people acquaint as Pure Quality & Performance.
> 
> But on the other hand, Thank goodness they didn’t call them AMD Radeon, just does not sound right. I can get used to Radeon Graphics though.


ATI equals quality I agree with. I think big mistake for AMD to remove ATI brand. To me Radeon is ATI and ATI is Radeon


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 31, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> The biggest loss was Ruby, lol. This doesn't affect me in either way and I don't think it will hurt AMD either. This was going to happen and it's no biggy. Sheesh.



She's still around, just not out in the public to often.

Last time we saw her was as the 5000 series was coming out.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 31, 2010)

@panther12

As my connection took ages to load the pic you posted I thought you were going to take the piss as the first thing I was was grey hair lol.

She's indeed getting old.

At least she has lost her Egg Plant shaped head.

Next thing I wonder is what AMD are going to change the CCC System tray Icon to.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope AMD brings back the all in wonder pro video cards. They were solid cards I miss them. 

5850 all in wonder Pro or 6850 all in wonder Pro


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 31, 2010)

ugh AMD

I will miss ATI

:'(


----------



## nt300 (Aug 31, 2010)

*LONG LIVE ATI* 
You just made Ruby very mad


----------



## Super XP (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's an interesting read. It seems like most people think AMD made a big mistake removing ATI from the picture. I tend to agree 



> We heard that AMD with its killed off ATI brand has a big chance of scoring the next generation designs and *we’ve also heard that ATI already got into next gen Xbox.* Did we mention that it was plain silly to kill the ATI brand? I can see that many readers agree, but AMD’s marketing will probably simply rename everything to Fusion as this is their fetish brand.
> 
> There is a big chance that Nvidia won’t be a part of next generation console designs.


LINK:
http://www.fudzilla.com/graphics/graphics/next-generation-console-want-fusion


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 31, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Here's an interesting read. It seems like most people think AMD made a big mistake removing ATI from the picture. I tend to agree
> 
> 
> LINK:
> http://www.fudzilla.com/graphics/graphics/next-generation-console-want-fusion



I doubt Nvidia will give up consoles so easily. They would be morons to do so.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 31, 2010)

maybe he meant that nvidia won't have the option to be part of consoles due to AMD blowing the market up compared to nvidia.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 1, 2010)

nt300 said:


> *LONG LIVE ATI*
> You just made Ruby very mad


Looks like Ruby is going to fight AMD to keep ATI logo


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I doubt Nvidia will give up consoles so easily. They would be morons to do so.



I think consoles will give up on Nvidia



a_ump said:


> maybe he meant that nvidia won't have the option to be part of consoles due to AMD blowing the market up compared to nvidia.



This, and if you can't keep a gpu cool in a pc, then your going to have a pile of plastic for a console with Nvidia


----------



## $immond$ (Sep 1, 2010)

perhaps AMD will introduce a new women to replace Ruby, perhaps a strawberry blonde with piercing blue eyes... 

Sigh* The best kind of women are blonde and blue eyed!


----------



## Super XP (Sep 1, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> perhaps AMD will introduce a new women to replace Ruby, perhaps a strawberry blonde with piercing blue eyes...
> 
> Sigh* The best kind of women are blonde and blue eyed!


----------



## $immond$ (Sep 1, 2010)

Hitler even agrees.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 1, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> perhaps AMD will introduce a new women to replace Ruby, perhaps a strawberry blonde with piercing blue eyes...
> 
> Sigh* The best kind of women are blonde and blue eyed!



Yeah, if you like them to be just another one of a zillion that are the same.....

I will go NVidia forever if Ruby retires.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 1, 2010)

doninkansas said:


> yeah, if you like them to be just another one of a zillion that are the same.....
> 
> I will go nvidia forever if ruby retires.



+1


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 1, 2010)

I am still without words on the matter , what will happen to all cool GPU print jobs , THE  BOX ,  and stickers ...etc

I will going to order some sticky paper and make stickers my damn self , ...


----------



## Super XP (Sep 2, 2010)

I believe the link says it all 
http://www.google.ca/images?um=1&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us%3AIE-SearchBox&biw=1489&bih=763&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=ATI+LOGO&aq=f&aqi=g1g-m1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 2, 2010)

IF anything they should have done it the other way... and killed off the AMD brand and made them ATI CPU's LOL... Id much rather have an ATi than an AMD.


----------



## nt300 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good point but AMD is more than 45 years but ATI is about 25 no. Still bad move to remove ATI logo from discrete video cards.


----------



## a_ump (Sep 2, 2010)

they should've still kept at least their AMD logo in white on all their shit, that way as someone stated earlier they'd increase their credibility to the general customer, get their name more known. But nope....they didn't


----------



## Super XP (Sep 5, 2010)

I still think AMD has a chance to keep ATI as there discrete graphics name ONLY. 

Nothing sounds better than ATI Radeon


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 21, 2010)

AMD Radeon
AMD Catalyst
AMD Firepro


eyemdi cetalist lol 

eytiay reydion  ..etc just fits more.


It was good as it was , as it was developed in mind of making it fit and smooth , now when you mix things together randomly it doesn't make sense , AMD fits for Athlon and Phenom ,because they developed the name for the "AMD" to FIT , just like ATI did with Radeon and Catalyst , finding the right words so it fits when you talk and goes smooth out of the tounge.


----------

